# Tìm hiểu thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ cho trẻ em 2001



## Dung Thủy (10/1/22)

Tìm hiểu thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ cho trẻ em 2001
•    Theo các chuyên gia, trẻ em từ 3 tuổi nên được tập ngủ riêng không chỉ giúp bé có được giấc ngủ sâu hơn mà còn cho bé hình thành tính cách tự lập từ nhỏ, không phụ thuộc và dựa dẫm vào bố mẹ. Ngoài ra, thiết kế phòng ngủ cho trẻ em còn tạo cho bé không gian riêng giúp rèn luyện tính ngăn nắp, tinh thần tự giác.
•    Một trong những phương pháp hiệu quả giúp kích thích sự phát triển não bộ và tự duy của trẻ em đó là tạo cho bé một không gian riêng bằng cách thiết kế phòng trẻ em đẹp theo sở thích hay những điều mà bé quan tâm nhất. Từ lúc sinh ra cho đến khi lớn lên, ở mỗi lứa tuổi khác nhau các em luôn cần những không gian khác nhau để phù hợp với sở thích, mong muốn của trẻ.
2. Những lưu ý khi thiết kế phòng ngủ cho trẻ em:
2.1. Các yếu tố cơ bản
•    Cân nhắc đến tuổi của bé để tạo ra một không gian sống linh hoạt, phù hợp với sự phát triển theo từng giai đoạn của trẻ. Đồ dùng nội thất nên chọn loại đa năng, có thể sử dụng được kể cả khi các bé trưởng thành.
•    Bạn nên lựa chọn màu sắc phù hợp với độ tuổi của con bởi thị giác của bé sẽ chịu ảnh hưởng từ các màu sắc mà chúng thường thấy.
•    Nguyên tắc cơ bản nhất khi trang trí phòng cho bé là không nên áp dụng sở thích của người lớn để trang trí phòng cho trẻ. Hãy tìm hiểu sở thích, cá tính của bé để thiết kế phòng ngủ theo chủ đề mà bé yêu thích.
•    Nên tạo ra các khu vực riêng biệt khi thiết kế phòng cho bé, bởi các bé chưa có ý thức dọn dẹp phòng như người lớn. Nên các bé rất dễ lẫn lộn khi sắp xếp đồ đạc.
•    Mỗi khu vực có công năng riêng giúp bé dễ nhận thức khi có nhu cầu sử dụng. Ngoài ra, việc phân chia khu vực còn giúp hạn chế sự lộn xộn trong không gian.
•    Ánh sáng tự nhiên tốt cho sức khỏe con người nên khi thiết kế phòng ngủ cho bé hãy tận dụng nguồn sáng này. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cần bố trí rèm cửa để điều tiết lượng nắng, bởi không phải thời điểm nào trong ngày ánh nắng cũng tốt.
•    Sự an toàn là tiêu chí hàng đầu khi thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ trẻ em đẹp. Không nên để các vật nặng, sắc nhọn, dễ vỡ trong phòng ngủ của trẻ.
•    Bạn nên lựa chọn các món đồ đảm bảo an toàn cho trẻ và bố trí không gian phù hợp để con có không gian sinh hoạt thoải mái.
2.2 Lựa chọn nội thất phù hợp cho bé
•    Giường là trung tâm của phòng ngủ nên cần xem xét chọn kích thước phù hợp. Vì đây là loại đồ gỗ nội thất dành cho trẻ em nên khi chọn, bạn cần chú ý chọn kiểu giường mềm mại, không có góc cạnh để bảo vệ an toàn.
•    Bàn học có nhiều ngăn hoặc có thể gấp gọn là lựa chọn phù hợp dành cho các bé. Tuy nhiên, trước khi chọn mua bàn học bố mẹ cần xem xét đến thói quen học tập của trẻ để chọn loại bàn phù hợp. Bàn học lớn cũng thích hợp vì bé có thể dùng từ nhỏ đến lớn.
•    Tủ quần áo và các ngăn kéo có tác dụng chứa đồ đạc. Thay vì chọn những chiếc tủ có kích thước to lớn cồng kềnh, thì một tủ quần áo nhỏ gọn đa năng với kiểu dáng và màu sắc tươi sáng sẽ thích hợp hơn cho các bé yêu.
•    Ngoài việc tận dụng ánh sáng ngoài trời thì hệ thống đèn phòng chiếu sáng khi không có ánh nắng cũng quan trọng không kém. Chú ý lựa đèn có ánh sáng không quá chói, bảo vệ tốt cho mắt. Ngoài ra, vị trí đặt đèn cũng cần cân nhắc để trẻ sử dụng thoải mái và an toàn.
•    Được xem như một vật trang trí nhưng rèm cửa còn có tác dụng chắn sáng, giúp các bé ngủ ngon giấc.
3. Các mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ bé gái đẹp
3.1. Thiết kế phòng ngủ cho bé gái dễ thương
•    Thiết kế nội thất phòng trẻ em không chỉ cần sự hợp lý về mặt bố cục mà còn phải thật sinh động nhằm thúc đẩy sự phát triển, sáng tạo cho trẻ. Đặc biệt là phòng ngủ bé gái dễ thương được trang trí những hình ảnh kute, cách điệu những nhân vật hoạt hình thành đầu giường lạ mắt, đồ trang trí, đèn ngủ,…
•    Điều này cần được áp dụng ngay từ khi thiết kế phòng ngủ đẹp cho bé sơ sinh lúc bé mới chào đời.
3.2. Thiết kế phòng ngủ bé gái màu hồng nhẹ nhàng
•    Mẫu phòng trẻ em đẹp với hồng pastel được trang trí thêm hoa văn, những hình ảnh quen thuộc như ngôi sao, que kem, gấu bông để căn phòng thêm dễ thương, đồng thời kích thích trí tưởng tượng của bé. Căn phòng được thiết kế đầy đủ tiện nghi, tạo được không gian riêng tư cho bé.
•    Phong cách này thường dùng khi làm phòng ngủ đẹp cho bé gái 10 tuổi vì lúc này cá tính bé chưa phát triển quá mạnh.
3.3. Mẫu bố trí thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ nhỏ cho bé gái
•    Thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ cho bé gái, các chuyên gia thiết kế ưu tiên sự gọn gàng, tối ưu nhiều khoảng trống để các bé thoải mái vui chơi, thư giãn ngay trong căn phòng riêng của mình.
•    Bên cạnh việc sắp xếp nội thất khoa học, thuận tiện cho bé sử dụng, thì cách phối màu sắc sáng tạo, lựa chọn những gam màu bắt mắt là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng khi thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ trẻ em. Bởi điều đó sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến cảm xúc của các con, cũng như giúp kích thích óc sáng tạo cho trẻ rất hiệu quả, nhất là khi trang trí phòng ngủ cho con gái 15 tuổi.
4. Thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ bé trai
4.1. Mẫu thiết kế phòng ngủ Doraemon cho bé trai
•    Căn phòng dành cho bé yêu thích nhân vật Doraemon được thiết kế vật dụng đơn giản, bố trí hợp lý, màu sắc tươi sáng, cũng là cách khiến phòng của bé trai nổi bật, một cách gọn gàng. Kết cấu nội thất trong phòng trở thành một khối liên kết chắc chắn với nhau nhưng không gây cảm giác khô khan, nhàm chán nhờ những điểm nhấn nỗi bật tạo ra một vẻ đẹp riêng biệt cho căn phòng.
•    Thiết kế này phù hợp với phòng ngủ cho bé trai 10 tuổi.
4.2. Nội thất phòng ngủ bé trai màu vàng – xanh năng động
•    Khác với các nàng công chúa bị thu hút bởi sắc hồng, thì các chàng hoàng tử rất thích hợp với sắc xanh may mắn, mạnh mẽ. Mẫu phòng ngủ cho bé trai với màu xanh của sức sống mới và màu vàng năng động kết hợp cùng nhau một cách tinh tế, đem đến một không gian nghỉ ngơi đầy cuốn hút.
•    Do đây là mẫu phòng ngủ cho bé nhỏ từ 2 – 6 tuổi nên các chuyên gia không thiết kế bàn học, mà tối ưu khoảng trống để bé có không gian vui chơi thoải mái trên sàn nhà và đảm bảo an toàn với chiếc giường được thiết kế khá thấp.
•    Còn với phòng ngủ cho bé trai 15 tuổi cần sự mạnh mẽ hơn trong thiết kế.
5. Thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ chung cho 2 bé
•    Đối với phòng ngủ chung cho bé thì giường ngủ là món đồ nội thất quan trọng thiết yếu nhất với giường tầng, giường kéo hoặc phòng ngủ có 2 giường đơn.
•    Giường ngủ đôi hiện đại cho hai bé gái là giải pháp hoàn hảo để có không gian gọn gàng và ngăn nắp. Bố mẹ nên sử dụng tab đầu giường hay giá sách, … để ngăn cách khu vực trong phòng ngủ chung của bé.
5.1. Phòng ngủ chung cho 2 bé màu xanh năng động
•    Phương án tốt nhất cho phòng ngủ đôi cho bé trai và bé gái đó là sử dụng màu sắc trung tính, ví dụ màu trắng, màu xanh, màu ghi, xám, nâu. 
5.2. Phòng ngủ chung cho bé có giường tầng đa năng
Chọn giường hai tầng là cách giải decor phòng ngủ sang trọng
•    quyết nhanh chóng khi nhà bạn có 2 bé mà không gian phòng ngủ đẹp cho trẻ em chung khá nhỏ, vừa giúp 2 bé có sự đoàn kết hơn. Điều này có thể áp dụng cho cả phòng ngủ cho 2 bé trai hoặc phòng ngủ đôi cho bé gái.




Đối với gia đình có đông con nhưng diện tích của căn phòng lại quá nhỏ chiếc giường tầng là phòng ngủ cho bé trai và gái
•     sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho các bố mẹ.
Vậy là quý khách đã nắm được các mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ cho trẻ em rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

